

Meritocratic News:  Social news fueled by the submitters' puzzle solving ability. - amichail
http://numbrosia.com/?cmd=puzzle_n

======
amichail
There's no voting here. Rather, the point score of a submission is equal to
the submitter's Numbrosia Puzzle score from the last hour divided by the
number of submissions made by that submitter.

Note that it makes sense to delete submissions when adding new ones so that
the set of submissions associated with you is not too large (otherwise, the
score of each may be too low).

